# Question on Klose mobile smoker



## ynot2k (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm considering buying this - but I have no real idea how much it's worth.  What do you all think it's worth?  Or, better yet, how much would you pay for it?

2004 Klose BBQ trailer pit. This pit is fabricated from 1/4 inch plate in the main cook chamber and smoke box as well as 3/8 inch plate for the fire box. There is a 6 ft by 2 foot expanded steel wood basket on the back side of the main cook chamber. The main cooking chamber is 72" long by 24" deep with 2 chamber doors. The top racks measure 30"wide by 20"deep. Bottom racks measure 30" wide by 24" deep. The smoker box 24" x 24" and 40" tall with 4 racks measuring 22" x 22".  This unit 15 feet long 4 feet wide and weighs 2400 lbs.













00g0g_fiCmGTrM2vi_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


















00q0q_dbPx2OyIeJt_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


















00X0X_2ZcLD9cFO2u_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


















00X0X_b3iSRp8e5GK_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


















00X0X_kfdAm0bI6h0_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


















00303_2yueohSiF57_600x450.jpg



__ ynot2k
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 11, 2014)

Why the multiple posts?


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 11, 2014)

New, it would go for over $5000...David Klose is a well respected pit builder here in Texas and for that matter nation wide.  One of his pits was seen quite often in the first season of BBQ Pitmasters.  The 3/8" firebox is a really nice feature he uses in his builds.  If you don't mind, what is the asking price?


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 11, 2014)

2x6mobile-2013.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 11, 2014






This is the listing on his webpage from 2013.

For comparison, Lang sells their 84" (a little larger cooker) for $5195.  Gator Pits comparable model goes for $6125.  Of course these are all new pricing, but if the pit remains in excellent condition, I could see it selling for $4000 plus.


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 11, 2014)

bruno994 said:


> New, it would go for over $5000...David Klose is a well respected pit builder here in Texas and for that matter nation wide.  One of his pits was seen quite often in the first season of BBQ Pitmasters.  The 3/8" firebox is a really nice feature he uses in his builds.  If you don't mind, what is the asking price?


Asking price is $4500

If I'm reading Klose's website correctly a new one today from Klose would be over $10K


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 12, 2014)

Today is decision day - any further insight into whether or not the price is right?


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 12, 2014)

If it's in really good shape, I would say it's worth it.  Well built pit for sure.


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 13, 2014)

Offered him $3000 and he said YES!  Picking it up tonight.  Will definitely check wheel bearings before towing home.  Not sure if he has a spare wheel/tire for it, but I can pick one up on the way home.  

Next summer I plan on starting a catering business for up to 100 people with this rig.  My BBQ is pretty well known among my friends, so hopefully word of mouth will get the business off the ground.  Then fairs and festivals as well.  Then maybe a brick and mortar joint later.  I have big plans, now let's just see how they turn out!

Thanks to all who made comments - I really appreciate it.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 13, 2014)

Big congrats!  Awesome pick up for that price tag too.  Best of luck in your future ventures.


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Bruno994, et al.

Bruno - I have read quite a bit (in fact, maybe ALL) of your threads on your RF build.  Great job.  And it sounds like you're doing well in competitions too.  Awesome.  

Pics you posted here and there of your competition ribs have me thinking I need a glaze recipe.  Guess I'll hit the search button...

Keep on smokin'


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments YNOT2K, my pit has been like a baby to me for the past few years, adding and modifying along the way.  I guess it's been a while since I've posted anything about my pit or my competitions, but it has been quite a successful year with both, winning 4 GC's and 2 RGC's with numerous first place wins in all 3 meat categories (chicken, ribs and brisket).  Guess I'll post a thread sometime.  

As far as a glaze, your favorite BBQ sauce will work just fine, you just might add some ingredients to give it some shine or sweet or spice.  Some folks add their favorite jelly or preserve to add a layer of flavor to their glaze.  I have been using Head Country Original bbq sauce for the last 3 months or so with some success, straight out of the bottle.  Prior to that I used Sweet Baby Rays, with added honey, some Karo syrup and apple juice to thin it down to a consistency more like Head Country.  I'll heat it up prior to brushing it on the ribs, after the 3-2 portion of my cook.  3 hours smoke, 2 hours foiled with the usual suspects (apple juice, a little more rub, brown sugar, squeeze butter and honey) then I'll open up the foil, brush on the sauce, then loosely tent the foil back over the ribs for about 10 minutes or so, then brush on another light coat, then 10 more minutes of tenting, then a spritz of apple juice, tent for 10 more minutes then off to the cutting board for about 10 minutes, slice and eat or turn in.  So I use a 3-2-.5 method at 250 degrees or below.  I have found that 250 and under works out best with my rib method.   













Mauriceville Crawfish BBQ 2014 008.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 14, 2014


















KYFA BBQ 2014 013.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## ynot2k (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey bruno994 - 

Thanks for the tips on the glaze.  I've got quite a few plum trees in my yard, so the wife has made some jams and jellies from the different types.  I think it's time to start working on a plum bbq sauce (if for no other reason than to use up the preserves in the cupboard).  Adding honey should be a nice sweet add and the gelatin in the preserves should give me the slick shine I'm seeing on your ribs, which I love.  I'll be experimenting for sure.

On another subject, I had sent David Klose an email asking about this new smoker and he was VERY generous with his time.  In fact, he CALLED ME yesterday to find out if I had indeed bought it and if there were any questions he could answer.  Quite a character.  We chatted for almost a half hour on many subjects, including tuning a pit, reverse flow smokers (which he told me he invented 44 years ago) and his work at NASA.  He gave me some good tips on keeping a small, hot fire and how to use the smoker for overnight smokes and still get some sleep.  

Even though I have yet to start a fire in this smoker (tomorrow is my first opportunity) I can say without a doubt that David Klose and www.bbqpits.com are a top notch operation who care about the over 180,000 pits they have built and the owners of their pits.  Totally recommend anyone considering a pit from Klose to go for it.  David will take care of you.

When I finally get to do a long smoke on this pit I'll start a thread in the appropriate section.  I'll be sure to include lots of Q-view.

Thanks to all again for your thoughts and ideas.  I really like SMF.


----------

